# King Salmon Smoke



## jmusser (Jul 22, 2021)

Got some Lake Michigan king (chinook) salmon Sunday night. Filleted boneless/skinless. Into the brine 10 PM Tuesday. Pulled out at noon on Weds. Rinsed. On wire rack in front of fan for 3 hours. Nice pellicle formed. Into the Bradley with apple pucks. First time putting AMNPS tray in there with apple pellets. I did get a row jumping when starting it, no biggie. Lots of good smoke rolling. 2hours at 100- 2hrs at 120- 2 hours at 140- 2 hours at 160. Pullled and chilled on racks in fridge overnight. Basted every 20-30 minutes the last few hours. Sweet and salty is my favorite on smoked fish. Great color on these and flavor was very good. Passed some around to neighbors and taking the rest camping today!

Brine: (scaled as needed to cover) 
4 c water
1/2 c Kosher salt
1/2 c brown sugar
Pinch of Rosemary
squeeze honey
splash of soy sauce
1 tsp- Black Pepper, Garlic powder, Onion powder
Simmered and cooled

Basting Mix:
Brown sugar, honey, apple juice microwaved (have used maple syrup in past in place of honey)




















































Ahhh... loving me some summer time fun!


----------



## ravenclan (Jul 22, 2021)

THAT LOOKS OUTSTANDING!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2021)

That looks fantastic!
Cooking it that long, how was the texture?
Was it more like jerky?
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 22, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Cooking it that long, how was the texture?
> Was it more like jerky?


I was pondering the same thing.  8 hours seems like a long time for salmon...   Look great tho.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 22, 2021)

sandyut said:


> I was pondering the same thing.  8 hours seems like a long time for salmon...   Look great tho.


I think that chinook is fatty enough to hold up just fine for the 8 hour soak at that thickness. Just straight forward Alaska style smoked salmon. Very nice, slightly dry texture.


----------



## jmusser (Jul 25, 2021)

Sorry guys I was up camping. And eating smoked salmon on the shores of Lake Michigan. :)


ravenclan said:


> THAT LOOKS OUTSTANDING!!!!!


Thank ya! I loved the color.


SmokinAl said:


> That looks fantastic!
> Cooking it that long, how was the texture?
> Was it more like jerky?
> Al


Thanks Al. Definitely plenty of moisture so not dry like jerky but would agree with a dryer texture. With some pieces having thick and thin parts, it was a nice mixture. Flakes when you bite but doesn't crumble/


kilo charlie said:


> Looks great!


Appreciate it!


sandyut said:


> I was pondering the same thing.  8 hours seems like a long time for salmon...   Look great tho.


Thanks. I did this with lake trout last time which is even fattier. Turned out great.


SmokinEdge said:


> I think that chinook is fatty enough to hold up just fine for the 8 hour soak at that thickness. Just straight forward Alaska style smoked salmon. Very nice, slightly dry texture.


Ya this was perfect for me. Love the sweet/salty vibe from the brine and basting.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 25, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Thanks. I did this with lake trout last time which is even fattier. Turned out great.


YUM!  Man i haven't had lake trout in decades!


----------

